# I have a question



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

This is as much about grooming as it is showing but figured this would be the best place to ask. 

How do you decide if a puppy needs to have their hair banded or left down? 

At the UKC show the first day we had Phoenix in a band but the amount of shorter front hair looked horrid. Remember this was UKC where no hair spray is allowed and spit can only do so much to hold hair in place...

We took the band out on Sunday and showed him with floppy hair and while he looked much better then with the sticking out hair it did get a comment about "oh there he is" when the judge raised his head up to look at his face. 

Help! what would yall have done? How do you decide how long is too long or how short is too short?

OH and this is how the brat looked the night before his first show


phoenix my blanket 11-14-2013 7-48-43 AM by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------

